# Lume, lume (song lyrics)



## MarcoMac

Hi, everybody 

I'm trying to translate the lyrics of "Lume, lume", a renowed Romanian song [edit: moldovan, not sure about Romania].
Since I do not speak Romanian I did my best through on-line translators.

I'm almost totally lost on 3rd and 4th verse. 

Thanks in advance for any help you all could provide 

=================

Lume, lume. Soro lume.


*[3] *Atuncea m-oi sătura
[When/Then/And if][I will saturate]  _being sick of life!?_
Cand mi-o bate scândura
[when s.one beats s.one's plank]  _hammering the nails on my coffin!?_

Lume, lume…

*[4]*Cand vor băga in mormântul
_ When they'll put me down in the grave_
Si n-oi mai fi pe pamântul
[And I might be by the earth/ground]  _and I'll became one with the soil (kind of "dust to dust, ashes to ashes")!?

====================


_


----------



## Claudiopolis

MarcoMac said:


> *[3] *Atuncea m-oi sătura
> [When/Then/And if][I will saturate]  _being sick of life!?_
> *Then I'll be sickened(saturated) of it(life)*
> 
> Cand mi-o bate scândura
> [when s.one beats s.one's plank]  _hammering the nails on my coffin!?_
> *When they'll hammer (the nails) on my plank(coffin)*
> 
> Lume, lume…
> 
> *[4]*Cand vor băga in mormântul
> _ When they'll put me down in the grave_
> *When they'll put me into the grave*
> 
> Si n-oi mai fi pe pamântul
> [And I might be by the earth/ground]  _and I'll became one with the soil (kind of "dust to dust, ashes to ashes")!?
> _*And I won't be on the Earth (anymore)*_
> _



"Lume, lume" in Italian would be "gente, gente" and/or "mondo, mondo", "lume, lume" has both meanings in this context.


----------



## MarcoMac

Thanks a lot! 



Claudiopolis said:


> "Lume, lume" in Italian would be "gente, gente" or "mondo, mondo", "lume, lume" has both meanings in this context.


I see.
The singer/narrator "calls" _everybody_ since he has a story to tell... 
… as such is both "come on folks and listen" and "all the world please listen" [to what I have to say].
 This explains "soro" lume, too. It's a sort of "my friend, you all" that encloses the audience in intimacy with the teller.

Yet, "Mondo, oh mondo" is a bit awkward in italian. 
Treating the world as a "person" (the likes of "tout le monde" for French and Spanish) is not common use.

Maybe  "Gente, fratelli miei" (or "Gente, gente mia") could be a respectful rendering of the original text. 



Thanks again, Claudiopolis


----------



## MarcoMac

Here I am, again…

OK, so I've got the literal translation of those two verses.
But what about the *deep meaning*?

_[3] Atuncea m-oi sătura
Cand mi-o bate scândura

[4]Cand vor băga in mormântul
Si n-oi mai fi pe pamântul_

* I'm not getting correctly the way "cand" is used here*.

Is _cand_ a "condition" for the facts that happen in the related lines?
e.g:
_When they'll nail my coffin ONLY THEN I'll be sick of life
When they'll bury me ONLY THEN I'll stop to crawl the world_

So it conveys a *sense of fatalism*: a strong craving for life that only death can stop.

OR
_cand_ is a mere "time signal"
e.g.:
_Eventually I'll get tired of life and THAT'S WHEN they'll nail my coffin
I'll be no more on earth and THAT'S WHEN I'll be drowned in my grave_

So it's more a *desperate sense of doom*.

The first two verses are of no help, since they are open to both interpretations ("enjoy till you can" Vs. "life is just despair").
I'm sure that the "echoing" of cand from 3rd to 4th verse is meaningful, but it's too subtle for my (zero) knowledge of Romanian 

Any hints?


----------



## brunoz

Hi, there !! 

You certainly have the complete lyrics. Any chance of posting them?? 
Maybe the complete thing would allow a better "mood" understanding.

Thanks + bye.
Bruno.


----------



## Claudiopolis

These are the lyrics of the song:

Lume, lume, soro lume
Lume, lume, soro lume
Cand sa ma satur de tine
Cand sa ma satur de tine
Lume, soro lume
Cand s-o lasa sec de paine
Si paharutul de mine
Lume, soro lume
Poate-atunci m-oi satura
Poate-atunci m-oi satura
Cand o suna scandura
Cand o suna scandura
Lume, soro lume
Cand m-or baga in mormant
Si n-oi mai fi pe pamant
Lume, sora lume

C-asa-i lumea trecatoare
C-asa-i lumea trecatoare
Unul naste altul moare
Unul naste altul moare
Lume, soro lume
Al de naste necajeste
Al de moare putrezeste
Lume, sora lume

C-asa-i lumea trecatoare
Unul naste altul moare
Lume, soro lume
Al de naste necajeste
Al de moare putrezeste
Lume, sora lume


----------



## brunoz

Hi, there !! 

Brilliant, *Claudiopolis*, thanks !! 

I'll see if I can work it out, somehow !!

Bye.
Bruno.


----------



## Claudiopolis

MarcoMac said:


> Here I am, again…
> 
> OK, so I've got the literal translation of those two verses.
> But what about the *deep meaning*?
> 
> _[3] Atuncea m-oi sătura
> Cand mi-o bate scândura
> 
> [4]Cand vor băga in mormântul
> Si n-oi mai fi pe pamântul_
> 
> * I'm not getting correctly the way "cand" is used here*.
> 
> Is _cand_ a "condition" for the facts that happen in the related lines?
> e.g:
> _When they'll nail my coffin ONLY THEN I'll be sick of life
> When they'll bury me ONLY THEN I'll stop to crawl the world_
> 
> So it conveys a *sense of fatalism*: a strong craving for life that only death can stop.
> 
> OR
> _cand_ is a mere "time signal"
> e.g.:
> _Eventually I'll get tired of life and THAT'S WHEN they'll nail my coffin
> I'll be no more on earth and THAT'S WHEN I'll be drowned in my grave_
> 
> So it's more a *desperate sense of doom*.
> 
> The first two verses are of no help, since they are open to both interpretations ("enjoy till you can" Vs. "life is just despair").
> I'm sure that the "echoing" of cand from 3rd to 4th verse is meaningful, but it's too subtle for my (zero) knowledge of Romanian
> 
> Any hints?



I don't think that you can identify the meaning only from those verses so I posted the entire song.

In the first part the singer asks herself when life is not worth living anymore.

_"Lume, lume, soro lume
Lume, lume, soro lume
Cand sa ma satur de tine
Cand sa ma satur de tine"_

She first answers briefly herself that only when she'll have no more food and water life won't be worth living.

_"Lume, soro lume
Cand s-o lasa sec de paine
Si paharutul de mine"_

But she quickly changes her mind and says that only then life will not be worth living, when she'll be already dead and put into the grave. 

_"Poate-atunci m-oi satura
Poate-atunci m-oi satura
Cand o suna scandura
Cand o suna scandura
Lume, soro lume
Cand m-or baga in mormant
Si n-oi mai fi pe pamant
Lume, sora lume"_

From now on she tries to encourage herself in front of the unavoidable fact that she's gonna die one day by saying that birth and death are just the natural order of things.

_"C-asa-i lumea trecatoare
C-asa-i lumea trecatoare
Unul naste altul moare
Unul naste altul moare
Lume, soro lume
Al de naste necajeste
Al de moare putrezeste
Lume, sora lume"

_This is only my interpretation(a simplistic one) and there may be other more accurate and more analytical. Anyway I hope it helps.

Caudiopolis


----------



## MarcoMac

Claudiopolis said:


> This is only my interpretation(a simplist one) and there may be others more acurate and more analitical. Anyway I hope it helps.
> Caudiopolis


It _sure_ helps... quite a lot 
Thanks one billion 



> I don't think that you can identify the meaning only from those verses


That's right.
But the verses I posted (4 lines you translated for me and 4 more lines that I had to cut away) were all I had.
I.e. is a truncated version of the song that I listened in a movie ("Lautarii", E.Loteanu, MoldovaFilm, 1971).

In my humble opinion your interpretation matches Loteanu's intention  in  his using of "Lume, lume" for his own movie, and gives me the opportunity to an enhanced understanding (and enjoying) of the movie.

Thanks again Claudiopolis


----------

